
Today's most respected hackers [in your opinion] - dbosson

======
davidw
I have the most respect for people doing the most difficult things, which are
still "deep voodoo" subjects like gcc hacking, libc hacking, kernel hacking,
even if those don't get the buzz these days.

Being a language geek myself, programming language hackers also get points,
although out of a sense of modesty and awe with regards to big, fancy
languages, I wouldn't include Hecl in that.

------
jrcapa
John Carmack and Erik Naggum

------
joshclark
I'll throw out a few of my faves: Joel Spolsky, Adrian Holovaty, Avi Bryant,
Cal Henderson, Andy Baio. And of course: Paul Graham.

------
mattculbreth
Michael Bayer (SQLAlchemy, Mako)

------
ryantmulligan
LT git

------
nr
Paul Graham - Arc

Aaron Swartz - web.py

